# Trail ride at lake Oolagah



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I just wanted to share some pics of me and my horse Ransom after our trail ride. I went with my trainer and the woman I board my horse with.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Beautiful horses! *


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Lovely pictures . Your boy is so cute!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I didn't realize there were equestrian trails at Oologah. I'll have to add that one to my list of places I plan to visit. Or in this case, return. I used to camp at Oologah a _lot_ when I was a kid - probably back before you were born. 

Your horses are gorgeous - I'm jealous, but I'll keep my poor jughead!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW! You're horse is so gorgeous. It looks like you guys had a good time, that's awesome!


----------

